# Connection refused: connect



## fleabite (25. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne über jdbc eine Verbindung zu einer Ms Sql Datenbank aufbauen.
Da imaginary.com nicht zu erreichen ist habe ich es mit dem jtds und dem Microsoft Treibern versucht. Über eine odbc-Verbindung ging es bereits.
Die Fehlermeldung die ich bei der Verwendung von jtds bekomme lautet:

Fehler bei Tabellenabfrage java.sql.SQLException: Network error IOException: Connection refused: connect
Der Code dazu z.B.
:
Class.forName("net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver");
:
:
String url="jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://localhost:1433/JavaTest";
	      con = DriverManager.getConnection( url , "..", "..");

Die Datenbank unterstützt TCP/IP und der Port 1433 stimmt auch. Auch die Anmeldung erfolgt über  SQL Server und Windows Authentifizierung.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------

